# Freshwater Aquariums > General Freshwater Topics > Livestock Health & Nutrition >  Nutrafin Bug Bites by Hagen

## James

Has anyone tried these ?  

made of black soldier fly larvae and salmon and that it was a high  protein diet. I got the small to medium tropical fish formula but  there is a larger size, as well as a cichlid variety that also comes in  two sizes and a formula for plecos and goldfish.

----------

